# Biggest Snapper to Date.....And a Fall in the Fishbox



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Went fishing out of St. George Island on Monday with some friends. The seas were rough, tide was screaming and wind was howling. We managed to catch a nice box of fish with the biggest snapper being 28lbs. 

Got back to the dock and got ready for pictures. We were sitting on the side of the boat and then...........bam......one of the guys fell off the side of the boat and into the fish box.......somehow, someway the picture was taken while he was in mid flight.....the only thing he hurt was his pride.....heck of a nice guy and I'm not going to release his name.......i don't think anyone will recognize him in his current position!!


----------



## needsaboat (Mar 9, 2008)

Don't recognize the the guy who took the spill (perfect timing on the camera), but I am 99% sure that is my dad's old Scout. Is that a 280 and did y'all just pick it up a couple months ago? If so, glad to see it put to good use, it has boated a ton of fish and obviously still has some good mojo.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Impressive haul! I like that tripletail. What was he hanging around?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Great catch. Looks like James ( Bullshark ) In the fish box..lol:thumbup:*


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry...i had to laugh...glad he's fine though...

very nice fish! those are BIG snapper! and a good tripletail too...

i love those scout boats...


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

now that is funny


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If it was James I applaud the big GATOR fan to his right for the "accidental" elbow to the chest. Well played my friend!!! :thumbup::thumbup::whistling::whistling:

GO GATORS!

Jim


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Really nice snapper - good job!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Great catch, nice tripletail!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice bag of fish, glad your friend is ok.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

28 pound stud! We saw a triple tail offshore and when we threw it sounded. What and how did you catch the triple tail?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

might want to look at this...going again monday, 27th...

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum24/thread8031.html

didn't mean to hijack but, tripletail is an obsession for me...


----------

